# Headlights do opposite. One up/One down?



## dmillik (May 15, 2004)

I replaced my non-working headlamp motor on drivers side with a used motor. Now it does the opposite of the passenger one. i.e. When lights are on the passenger lamp is up/on but the drivers is down/on. When lights are off, the passenger side is down/off but drivers is up/off.

I have a '93 240sx but the used headlamp motor is from '90 240sx. The wiring looks the same? Any hints? I have tried manually turning down but it always returns to the opposite.

Does anyone think I could just figure out which wire to swap in the piglet?

Thanks!


----------



## dmillik (May 15, 2004)

*Opposite headlights: Fixed*

Ah, I just had to sleep on it. I made a mistake attaching the control arm from the headlight to the motor. Reattaching it when BOTH lights were up fixed the problem.
:loser:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

lol, good job!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Lol.. -_-


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

least you learn from your mistakes


----------

